# John Deere Sickle Bar Mower



## countryboy88 (Oct 20, 2011)

I have came across a JD sickle mower for 150 obo but want to know what I might be getting into. The seller thinks its a Model 5 is a 7 foot cut and has the numbers Z1051-H (maybe)- plus sign ( maybe ) with a D in a circle under it.

It has a new pitman installed but it will need a new rear tire, and the knifes need to be sharpened or replaced with new ones. It will need some TLC to get it back into working/cutting shape.

It would only cut some fence rows and 2 acres of hay, with the option of picking up more land.

Its a drawbar mount PTO powered unit, will I be able to use it on my TO-20 Ferguson? or could I just fab up some 3 pt mounts?

The seller was using it earlier this year to cut some thick clover which he said he had to go over " a couple of times ".
I will try and get some more info later about the wobble box and any other areas I should be concerned about.

What do you guys think is it worth buying, are parts readily available, pros and cons, and helpful info would be a great help.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

John Deere # 5 mowers are good old mowers, the emphasis being on old! It will be difficult to attach to a TO-20. You might want to look for a full mounted mower as opposed to a # 5, which is a semi mounted!
JMHO, HTH, Dave


----------



## James Howell (Jun 21, 2012)

The Z 1051 H is the part number for the gearbox cover on the John Deere 5 mower.









You may be able to fabricate a 3pt hitch for this mower.

"Ben Franklin" one of our JD #5 mowers has a 2 inch pipe with category 1 pins welded on each end.









A mower that is "field ready" is probably worth that price; paid $100 for the mower pictured above and it still needs a little more work to be ready.

Used the one pictured below to cut hay for a couple of years before upgrading to the JD 350 sickle mowers.


















Parts for the cutter bar like the complete knife, knife hold-down clips, wear plates, guards, knife sections, and rivets are available at Tractor Supply.

Some OEM parts are still available from Deere/Ag Power and other sources.

A replacement tire for the tail wheel can be ordered from any tire store that carries tractor tires.

The key to success with this mower is "registering the knife" and keeping the knife sharp.

This is explained in detail in the operator's manual which is still readily available.









These mowers are easy to work on and really cut good once they are set up correctly according to the recommendations in the operator's manual.









Hope this helps.


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

I have one in the implement shed (tree row) They work best on alfalfa etc but on grass the guards and sections have to be sharp! For small areas they work fine. If you expand your acres you will need to update. 150 is about right, if the gear box is not trashed its a good deal. I defer to Shetland on the hook up to a TO-20 we ran ours on a ford 8n then on a A C 180 she liked to bust pitmans in grass! Martin


----------



## countryboy88 (Oct 20, 2011)

It would be used to cut some timothy mix that will be planted this fall, along with keeping some fence rows mowed.

Nitram how hard was the hook up on the 8n, on my 20 I dont have a swinging drawbar but one that mounts to the lift arms of the 3pt.

Would the mower work on a setup like that.

Heres some pictures of the mower


















3 pt hitch idea


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

If I remember correctly we had a draw bar between the two point arms with lot of holes in it. Dont remember if there were spacers but bolts thru the two bars. The next one has the pins that go thru the eyes of the lift arms. Looks like you can put them on yours exchange the bolts for the pins. If arms go wide enough put pins out if not put inside. But that bar needs to be there. Clear as mud? Martin


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Ps. That does not lift up the whole mower like a three point hitch. They were not designed to. And when you lift the cutter bar KEEP FINGERS OUT OF CUTTING AREA! The sickel will shift when raised and remove them. Martin

Correction the bar with holes in it can be removed went and looked at mine. put the pins that go thru the eyes of the lift arm where the bolts are holding the removable cross bar. Measure the hole size before purchasing. Tried to upload pic on the thread but I are not so good at that Martin


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

The #5 JD mower was a horse drawn mower that was ground driven. Mike


----------

